# Behavior



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am just curious as I have been observing the behavior of my birds and can't quite figure Rocky out. He gets up on the cage wall and slides side to side really fast. What on earth is he doing? It is gosh darn funny to watch but is there a reason that he does this or is it just one of those quirks? Lol! Thanks for your input!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like he's just playing , my budgies do the same thing then they'll land on the floor - and run up the cage and do it all over again


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like he's doing a little heartwing dance. They sing, slide and bow their head with their wings out...is that what your seeing? 

Edit: I misread it- you said on the cage wall -I read on the cage by the wall..nevermind, sorry!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey he wants out of his cage to play?


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Mabey he wants out of his cage to play?


The cage is always open at the top and front, Whereas I am home most times they are uncaged frequently, plus he does it inside and out.

Could be he's just playing, but it sure is hilarious. I did'nt think he could move that fast.

I'll have to record it sometime. He's the only one of my birds that does it though. Lol!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Aly said:


> Sounds like he's doing a little heartwing dance. They sing, slide and bow their head with their wings out...is that what your seeing?
> 
> Edit: I misread it- you said on the cage wall -I read on the cage by the wall..nevermind, sorry!


I'd love to see that, it sounds adorable!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> I'd love to see that, it sounds adorable!


It is..it's romantic (for the tiels) and quite funny to watch (to us). They're a bit busy right now (on eggs) but he does it everyday so I'll get it on video for you soon.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretches bounces back and forth as awell till i take him out even though the cage is open


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Rocky does not like to be "taken" out, he thinks that he is the boss. His new one is hanging upside down in the swing and spreading his wings out, really cute except that every time he doest it he falls flat on his head.  Lol! I swear that Stella gets embarassed by it!:blush:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

He is not doing a very good job trying to impress Stella is he...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> His new one is hanging upside down in the swing and spreading his wings out, really cute except that every time he doest it he falls flat on his head.  Lol! I swear that Stella gets embarassed by it!:blush:


lol Him too! Ziggy does the same thing on this toy high up that they have. Minus the falling part although he has before...Baby looks at him sometimes like he's an idiot..hehe  From what I read they do that in the wild to scare of predators from their nest..I think out guys just do it because they're silly!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Aly said:


> lol Him too! Ziggy does the same thing on this toy high up that they have. Minus the falling part although he has before...Baby looks at him sometimes like he's an idiot..hehe  From what I read they do that in the wild to scare of predators from their nest..I think out guys just do it because they're silly!


I agree. It's just so darn cute I can't wait until I can put the budgies and the tiels together, I can only imagine the antics then:wacko:

Tomorrow it will be 30 days officially that we have had Zira and Cornelius so anytime after that should be safe to start introducing them to Trident, Rocky and Stella are only a few weeks behind. I'm not too sure on how the parrotlets will do though. They are not as friendly as the other birds.

As if my house isn't crazy enough with 4 kids, I had to fall in love with birds! Lol!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> As if my house isn't crazy enough with 4 kids, I had to fall in love with birds! Lol!


You and me both  you have come to the right place...lol


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol! Maybe it is the air in Ontario? My DH is worried that I'm turning the house in to Noah's Ark. Lol! But I did turn down another cockatiel last week. In all honesty I would have taken it but with everyone in quarantine I just didn't have the room or cages for him. Maybe next time I think I lost my marbles somewhere. Lol!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... my husband stopped saying things long time ago  this from the man who is so not a bird lover then I look over and hear him say can I have a kiss thought he was talking to me  and Ollie and him are kissing lips to beak :lol:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Laura said:


> and Ollie and him are kissing lips to beak :lol:


Sounds funny! Men


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Laura said:


> hehe.... my husband stopped saying things long time ago  this from the man who is so not a bird lover then I look over and hear him say can I have a kiss thought he was talking to me  and Ollie and him are kissing lips to beak :lol:


Rob is the same! He keeps telling people that I have opened up a cat resturant, but when no one is watching he is slipping the birds millet and sweet talking them. I have Rocky and Stella because of him too. The tiel that I was going to get was just a scam, I was heartbroken, then he found these two for me. Lol! I'll never understand husbands!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Cannuck2007 said:


> then he found these two for me. Lol! I'll never understand husbands!


Sounds familiar  out of my four he went and picked out and brought home three of them on his own


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was just watching the tiels and Rocky was doing his upside down thing and fell, lol! Then Stella got on the swing to show him how it was done!LMAO! I think that he is embarrassed:blush: now! They have moved on the the celery and bananas now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just like a woman to show him how its done :rofl: poor Rocky


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Poor Rocky his public image has just been shattered by Stella! :lol:


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Lol! She cuddled him and preened him for a few mins, now they've snuggled up for their nap together. Funniest thing though! Lol!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well mom swore she would have nothing to do with cockatiels now she has one of her own


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura said:


> hehe.... my husband stopped saying things long time ago  this from the man who is so not a bird lover then I look over and hear him say can I have a kiss thought he was talking to me  and Ollie and him are kissing lips to beak :lol:


:rofl: That is too funny


----------

